# what style of shawl covers more of arms



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high. 

I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices. 

what style of shawl has more arm coverage that would allow me to work at a computer without falling off my shoulders etc. 

I think the triangle ones will be too long in the back as I would probably be sitting on them and I don't think one with such long tails that 'tie' in the front would be right as I have a fairly large chest. 

any pattern suggestions please or search options... Thank you for your help.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

I am interested to know this too


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd like to know, too.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I made the half circle shawl. It is wide enough to cover my arms, but does not have the long tail that a triangle would have.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl

I love this style of shawl because it does stay on the shoulders, it doesn't have a long point to sit one and I find them cuddly. The pattern is not expensive, either.

Hope this helps.

Nancy

ETA... The depth of the shawl is the measurement of your arm from shoulder to elbow.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

me too


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I like this one as it sits on the shoulders easily and does not slip down your back

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheep-wagon-shawl


----------



## Divo88 (Jun 1, 2011)

I would use a shrug pattern. My personal favourite is the second row down in green. Short body, with ¾ length sleeves. Keeps the shoulders and arms warm. Knit all in one piece.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=One+Piece+Knit+Shrug+Pattern&FORM=IDMHDL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course, I don't remember where I saw it---Maybe Red heart site; but there's a shawl that has a waistband [no, that's not an error] that ties in front and a buttoned-up front. I printed the pattern out Friday; but I can't remember which site.....Phooey!

Maybe a circular shawl would fit the bill, too. See this site: Derya Davenport - http://laylock.org


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Dsynr said:


> Of course, I don't remember where I saw it---Maybe Red heart site; but there's a shawl that has a waistband [no, that's not an error] that ties in front and a buttoned-up front. I printed the pattern out Friday; but I can't remember which site.....Phooey!


is there something on the printed page that might have the site or maybe I can search it by the pattern name.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Divo88 said:


> I would use a shrug pattern. My personal favourite is the second row down in green. Short body, with ¾ length sleeves. Keeps the shoulders and arms warm. Knit all in one piece.
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=One+Piece+Knit+Shrug+Pattern&FORM=IDMHDL


Notice how this one looks kinda ugly at armpit area? Perhaps it should be made wider at shoulders ? Or with a deeper armhole? Another solution which I did once with good results is to knit the whole thing in ribbing.

I have just finished an experimental shawl "for summer," now that summer is winding down! I am so pleased that it stays right on me without any jiggling, slipping, knotting. It is shaped somewhat like a C, curved across the back with broad tails down in front. No pattern, I just did it. It only covers my arms to elbows, so might not be quite what you want. PM me with questions.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> I like this one as it sits on the shoulders easily and does not slip down your back
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheep-wagon-shawl


This is my favorite shawl. I have used the basic pattern with various color combinations or patterns I like from other shawls. The draw back is the pointed end. It does stay on your shoulders.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

A rectangular shawl without a fringe.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Check shrug patterns, you might find something you like. They wrap around like a shawl but have arm holes to keep it on and you can adjust arm portion to your liking.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

How about a shrug. My shrugs forms sleeves that reaches to just above the elbows


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

I prefer a crescent or faroese shawl. For me, I need the back of my neck covered along with my elbows, but I don't want it to be much longer than my waist as I end up sitting on it thus pulling it off my neck. I ended up purchasing a book called Stahman's Shawls & Scarves by Myrna A. Stahman which is all about Faroese shaped shawls and scarves. I first saw it at the library, but enjoyed it so much, purchased one.

https://www.amazon.com/Stahmans-Shawls-Scarves-Faroese-Shaped-Seamens/dp/0967542707/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503327915&sr=8-1&keywords=stahman%27s+shawls+%26+scarves


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

ijfranklin said:


> This is my favorite shawl. I have used the basic pattern with various color combinations or patterns I like from other shawls. The draw back is the pointed end. It does stay on your shoulders.


I noticed that. it is knitted top down so maybe I can shorten alittle. ?? I think if it at least goes to my elbows and stays on, it will work.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm not sure about shrugs as they seem more form fitting and again, I have a concern about my larger chest. 

I don't think a shrug is very flattering for a larger chest woman.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am going to try a top down sweater pattern without separating for the sleeves.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

This has 5 basic shawl pattèrns. The circle shawl looks like it would give good coverage without the point in the back.

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

I like teh easy pie wedge shawl, it is a short row pattern that looks especial nice with yarn that has long colorways. It is free on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-and-easy-pie-wedge-shawl


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

ijfranklin said:


> This has 5 basic shawl pattèrns. The circle shawl looks like it would give good coverage without the point in the back.
> 
> http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/


Thank you.. that helps alot.

have you made any using these patterns ?


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Danielito said:


> I like teh easy pie wedge shawl, it is a short row pattern that looks especial nice with yarn that has long colorways. It is free on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-and-easy-pie-wedge-shawl


well, I'm glad that call it easy. It might take me until next summer to finish it but it does look like it would work.

and free is always good. Thank you.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Thank you.. that helps alot.
> 
> have you made any using these patterns ?


I realized the Sheep Wagon shawl is the first one, the square. I'm making the circle next because like you I am not crazy about the point.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

alekie said:


> I prefer a crescent or faroese shawl. For me, I need the back of my neck covered along with my elbows, but I don't want it to be much longer than my waist as I end up sitting on it thus pulling it off my neck. I ended up purchasing a book called Stahman's Shawls & Scarves by Myrna A. Stahman which is all about Faroese shaped shawls and scarves. I first saw it at the library, but enjoyed it so much, purchased one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stahmans-Shawls-Scarves-Faroese-Shaped-Seamens/dp/0967542707/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503327915&sr=8-1&keywords=stahman%27s+shawls+%26+scarves


the book has great reviews. thank you for including the link.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


I find the Faroese shaped shawls to be excellent for covering the arms, especially the Faroese working shawls, which can be tied at the back so your hands are free to engage in any work. The Faroese shawls do not slip off the shoulders as some shawls tend to do. An excellent book is _Stahman's Shawls and Scarves_ by Myrna A I Stahman. They can also be knitted in garter stitch with an elaborate lace border.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

You might try looking at capelets.

Here's a free pattern on Ravelry.com that covers the upper arms, and has buttons to keep it closed.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/escape-capelet

Here are some more.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&availability=free&query=capelet&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

ChasingRainbows said:


> You might try looking at capelets.
> 
> Here's a free pattern on Ravelry.com that covers the upper arms, and has buttons to keep it closed.
> 
> ...


thank you for the links. there are a few options here.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I find the Faroese shaped shawls to be excellent for covering the arms, especially the Faroese working shawls, which can be tied at the back so your hands are free to engage in any work. The Faroese shawls do not slip off the shoulders as some shawls tend to do. An excellent book is _Stahman's Shawls and Scarves_ by Myrna A I Stahman. They can also be knitted in garter stitch with an elaborate lace border.


the second recommendation on that book. thank you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> the second recommendation on that book. thank you.


I had not seen the other recommendations when I posted my comments. It is a great book, I have made three of the shawls. Spun my own wool, dyed it and then knitted the shawls. I wear my shawls all the time and this cold winter I have been wearing one over a sleeveless jumper and cardigan, both made with my own home spun. It sure has been a cold and wet winter, the winters in the past few years have been mild and with so little rain. Our dams are still less than 50% full.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


I really like this Winter Reader's Wrap on Ravelry. I love pockets too.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

WendyMargaret said:


> I really like this Winter Reader's Wrap on Ravelry. I love pockets too.


Love that one! I have some really nice soft cotton from Rowan...I'm going to check this one out. TFS


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I've not used this pattern yet but intend to. It looks like it should stay in place well and could probably be altered fairly easily to give more arm coverage if desired.
Shimmer Shawl

I see some great suggestions have been posted already.

PS I have the same concerns about shrugs as you do. I think this pattern shape might work well with generous frontage and the pointy fronts could be done differently too.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just made two, I like it also.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

kjcipswich said:


> I've just made two, I like it also.


Which pattern did you make?


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

A pi shaped shawl or shrug might be best. Triangle shawls, unless they are huge, just don't have the coverage you want. Check http://www.ravelry.com. There are lots of patterns for free.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I also think a shrug might be the way to go. There are sure to be some nice, free patterns on Ravelry.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-489954-1.html


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I think that a rectangular shawl that is around 20" wide and around 60" long would work.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Some time ago, I made the Lion Brand shrug and liked it and really easy to make. Sorry I don't have the number but will look for it.


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

I've made all shapes of shawls. The one that I would
LD think might work the best would be a circle shawl but also have a pin to keep it closed PR a pin. I get a lot of beautiful pins at Aliexpress. Download the app, stroll through the app, piçk your pin...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-489954-1.html

This free pattern was just posted today...seems like it is exactly what you need. If you don't want to have the gloves, leave out the thumb holes...if you want it to have sleeves, just seam it part way. If you don't want lace, just do plain stockinette stitch..

Lots of possibilities!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Waiting for Rain in ravelry, fun to knit also.


----------



## jade house (Jun 10, 2015)

a hugga shrug is like a shawl with sleeves or a shrug with long sleeves it would stay put.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I prefer a half circle or crescent shape.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I have made a couple that might fall more into the category of "poncho" since it pulls over the head. I just completed the Puzzle Poncho from Premier yarns but made it a bit longer than pattern calls for--19" long so covers shoulders and arms but still allows arm movement. I did that in a very bright pink/purple stripes and I love it! Can hardly wait to wear it, but now am making a second in off white--easier to wear with anything. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-poncho


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


Check out Ambah

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/ambah-obrien

I like her asymmetric rectangular shapes and I think this style is more flattering on us larger sizes.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Since triangle shawls don't stay on my rounded shoulders, I use a faroese style as listed in another post or a half-circle shape and, if you have enough yarn, try Elizabeth Zimmerman's Pi Are Square.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

a cape rather than a shawl is also an option such as this one I did for my mother. She loved it so much becuase it stays on that I have done a similar one since. Could always simply add a button as well with a loop if you wanted to.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/night-and-day-cape


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

How about a lightweight poncho?


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl
> 
> I love this style of shawl because it does stay on the shoulders, it doesn't have a long point to sit one and I find them cuddly. The pattern is not expensive, either.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this link. It's exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I've not used this pattern yet but intend to. It looks like it should stay in place well and could probably be altered fairly easily to give more arm coverage if desired.
> Shimmer Shawl
> 
> I see some great suggestions have been posted already.
> ...


SKEINO is a great company (they have worked with me on color requests) and their yarn is beautiful with a wonderful feel and drape. I too will consider making this pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

If I had your situation, I'd make a basic poncho.


Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Thank you.. that helps alot.
> 
> have you made any using these patterns ?


i have made 2 of these shawls for (at the time) a 90 yo and 87 yo aunts...picked their favorte colors in a baby/sport yarns and they liked....simple, easy and lightweight in these yarns....they are now 93 and 90 and still wear them because ANNIE (that's me at 73)made them...one is deaf walks with a walker(still K/Cs) and the other is partially blind(still sews) BUT love them to death....2 sisters left out of 6 and 1 brother.their favorite pastime is going out to eat(any place, any time, any where). from dogs/greasy burgers toooooApplebees/Ninety-nine and even the corner bar for nachos and a juice glass of beer. the BIG tough guys just love them AND take care of them...OOOOHHHH must do coupons from anyplace...McD's...Burger King...Pizza Palace...Uno's...ANY coupon for ANY place...AARP for Denny's...free build your own breakfast on birthday....MUST STOP RAMBLING ON this has nothing to do with shawlsTY<TY


----------



## MAKDS (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi. I would suggest the Williston shawl or the three triangle shawl. Both stay on shoulders and cover quite a bit of the arm. They can be made to the size you want or need. Links below.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/williston-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-triangles-shawl


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've made this pattern. Lovely, easy pattern with striking results. You can easily increase each section until it's the depth you want.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kindness-kal-shawl


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

WendyMargaret said:


> I really like this Winter Reader's Wrap on Ravelry. I love pockets too.


love this.. not for my original purpose but I do like it. it may go on the 'to knit list'


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I've not used this pattern yet but intend to. It looks like it should stay in place well and could probably be altered fairly easily to give more arm coverage if desired.
> Shimmer Shawl
> 
> I see some great suggestions have been posted already.
> ...


I would like to shorten the front points if possible.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

paljoey46 said:


> A pi shaped shawl or shrug might be best. Triangle shawls, unless they are huge, just don't have the coverage you want. Check http://www.ravelry.com. There are lots of patterns for free.


can you search on ravelry for pi shape ?? I wasn't sure which shape would give more arm coverage without being so long in the back or front.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

JTM said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-489954-1.html


thank you for the link. it definitely covers the arms.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

mikebkk said:


> I think that a rectangular shawl that is around 20" wide and around 60" long would work.


I was wondering if a rectangular shawl will work. I might have some scarves that are that measurement, I will have to play with them.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

betty boivin said:


> Waiting for Rain in ravelry, fun to knit also.


thank you... that is very pretty...


----------



## skeinbrain (Jul 17, 2017)

I also thought about a shrug. There is minimal shaping, but I would like to modify so there is not so much around the neck.

A few other suggestions (although the "I can't find it" genie seems to be haunting me this morning) --
There is a Crochet Wheelchair Wrap (Author Susan A. Coes) that I have been wanting to make. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wheelchair-wrap By placing increases on the front and back of each shoulder and one center back (which possibly could be left out), it hugs the shoulders and should stay in place better. I have this saved if anyone is interested and cannot find it. It could easily be adapted to knitting. 
I saw something similar -- I believe it was on Knit and Crochet Today and I think the designer is Kristin Nicholas. My search results are only bringing up Knit and Crochet Now and I searched Ravelry as well with no results. 
I would also suggest two shawl design tutorials. One is Julia Reide's shawl design -- http://knitting.today/shawl-design-for-everybody/. The other is Shawl Geometry -- http://www.hollychayes.com/2013/04/15/shawl-geometry/


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

saukvillesu said:


> I have made a couple that might fall more into the category of "poncho" since it pulls over the head. I just completed the Puzzle Poncho from Premier yarns but made it a bit longer than pattern calls for--19" long so covers shoulders and arms but still allows arm movement. I did that in a very bright pink/purple stripes and I love it! Can hardly wait to wear it, but now am making a second in off white--easier to wear with anything. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-poncho


thank you for the link. I wouldn't want to use it for my 'when it is cold in office', as pulling on and off over my head, would lead to 'messy office hair' but I love ponchos especially in the fall so this one is on my' to knit list'. thank you.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

beanscene said:


> Check out Ambah
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/ambah-obrien
> 
> I like her asymmetric rectangular shapes and I think this style is more flattering on us larger sizes.


thank you for the link... there are lots of options there...


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

yarndriver said:


> Since triangle shawls don't stay on my rounded shoulders, I use a faroese style as listed in another post or a half-circle shape and, if you have enough yarn, try Elizabeth Zimmerman's Pi Are Square.


that looks perfect... how do I get the pattern?


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

darowil said:


> a cape rather than a shawl is also an option such as this one I did for my mother. She loved it so much becuase it stays on that I have done a similar one since. Could always simply add a button as well with a loop if you wanted to.
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/night-and-day-cape


that's an option. thank you for the link.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

KarenLeigh said:


> How about a lightweight poncho?


I thought about that but wondered if I really want to have something that I would have to pull over my head when I needed it. 
maybe ?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Rectangular shawls cover the arms well. Also 1/2 circle shawls...


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Dances with Wool said:


> Try this one. Mine came out lovely. My daughter stole it. I really must Knit it again.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shleeves


thank you for the link. it's an option.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

MAKDS said:


> Hi. I would suggest the Williston shawl or the three triangle shawl. Both stay on shoulders and cover quite a bit of the arm. They can be made to the size you want or need. Links below.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/williston-shawl
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/three-triangles-shawl


nice lengths. wish I could crochet.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Penny263 said:


> I've made this pattern. Lovely, easy pattern with striking results. You can easily increase each section until it's the depth you want.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kindness-kal-shawl


thank you. downloaded that one.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

skeinbrain said:


> I also thought about a shrug. There is minimal shaping, but I would like to modify so there is not so much around the neck.
> 
> A few other suggestions (although the "I can't find it" genie seems to be haunting me this morning) --
> There is a Crochet Wheelchair Wrap (Author Susan A. Coes) that I have been wanting to make. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wheelchair-wrap By placing increases on the front and back of each shoulder and one center back (which possibly could be left out), it hugs the shoulders and should stay in place better. I have this saved if anyone is interested and cannot find it. It could easily be adapted to knitting.
> ...


thank you so much for the links... that will help alot..


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Rectangular shawls cover the arms well. Also 1/2 circle shawls...


thank you.. that's what I needed to know. now I can do a search for that style.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

A shrug or sweater might be more practical for an office


----------



## Loulame5 (Mar 13, 2015)

Why not a shrug? I think it keeps you warmer than a shawl and more useful, in my opinion. When I'm sitting at the computer in winter I always wear a shrug. The last one I did was Sophia's Shrug and the pattern was free from Interweave but I have seen now on Ravelry that unfortunately it s no longer free but cost $6.50. Anyway there are lot of free pattern on Ravelry. With a shrug you can adjust the length on the arm as you like.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

What about the shoulder cozy by churchmouse yarns?
julie


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Loulame5 said:


> Why not a shrug? I think it keeps you warmer than a shawl and more useful, in my opinion. When I'm sitting at the computer in winter I always wear a shrug. The last one I did was Sophia's Shrug and the pattern was free from Interweave but I have seen now on Ravelry that unfortunately it s no longer free but cost $6.50. Anyway there are lot of free pattern on Ravelry. With a shrug you can adjust the length on the arm as you like.


I don't think a shrug is flattering on a large chested woman.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

julietremain said:


> What about the shoulder cozy by churchmouse yarns?
> julie


I actually have this pattern on my wishlist.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

silkandwool said:


> A rectangular shawl without a fringe.


This is my thought too. If it is long enough, the weight of the front ends, when X-draped across your chest and hanging freely, should keep it from sliding off your shoulders, especially if you don't wear it over "slippery" tops. And the width should be enough so that you can tuck it under your elbows as they rest under the chair arms, if your office chair has arms.


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Or check out capelets.


----------



## Malu (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi. You could try a shrug like the one in the link https://easy-crochet.blogspot.in/2012/06/ladies-crochet-shrug-free-pattern.html. This is crocheted. If you dont crochet, you could make one in some interesting knit stitch. Please do share pics if you make one. Good luck with "fighting indoor winters" :sm02:


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Try the Mendocino shaped shawl (free pattern on Ravelry). It stays on Mom's shoulders even when she's navigating the house in her wheelchair. I've made many and everyone who receives one loves them because they do stay in place.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mendocino-shaped-shawl


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Why not make a poncho?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a book at the library and they have some beautiful knits. It's called "Big Knits Big Needles" by Heigrid Van Impelen, she has some very nice designs.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Momto8 said:


> Why not make a poncho?


Because she doesn't want to pull something over her head. Already mentioned......


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

How about a shrug ? Or a bolero? Great patterns on ravelry .


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


There is a shawl online from Ravelry and others...Google will get you to it...that is a pattern designed for the bedridden and those in wheelchairs. The beauty of it is the softly rounded shape (no long pointed backs) and you can make it as long as you wish. It will cover your arms and the shape of it helps it to stay on your shoulders when you're racing about at work. I am working on another one now but can't find my pattern at this moment. If you can't find it, reply here, and after I've had another mug of coffee (Whew!) I'll do a search for it. It's a very clear, easy to follow, crochet pattern. It's not the one pictured above which does not cover the arms as completely. Oh...look a page or two back! Skeinbrain found it on Ravelry with a link for you. Happy hookin'!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

skeinbrain said:


> I also thought about a shrug. There is minimal shaping, but I would like to modify so there is not so much around the neck.
> 
> A few other suggestions (although the "I can't find it" genie seems to be haunting me this morning) --
> There is a Crochet Wheelchair Wrap (Author Susan A. Coes) that I have been wanting to make. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wheelchair-wrap By placing increases on the front and back of each shoulder and one center back (which possibly could be left out), it hugs the shoulders and should stay in place better. I have this saved if anyone is interested and cannot find it. It could easily be adapted to knitting.
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I've made a number of these for others and then, for my always cold self. The choice of yarn and colors is endless to get the look a person is going for. I'm working on one now in Red Heart's Ombre and the results are beautiful.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Try a poncho


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

cynthiaknits said:


> Try a poncho


Groundhog day?


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Wouldn't a sweater be the answer?


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

South Texas Linda said:


> Try the Mendocino shaped shawl (free pattern on Ravelry). It stays on Mom's shoulders even when she's navigating the house in her wheelchair. I've made many and everyone who receives one loves them because they do stay in place.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mendocino-shaped-shawl


Wow. This looks great with the squared off back...no point to sit on. Styling is attractive. LOVELY.

Just a note regarding the suggestions of ponchoes...I personally love them as outside wear but do not see the style as professional in an office setting. My opinion.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

eikeat said:


> Wow. This looks great with the squared off back...no point to sit on. Styling is attractive. LOVELY.
> 
> Just a note regarding the suggestions of ponchoes...I personally love them as outside wear but do not see the style as professional in an office setting. My opinion.


OP has already stated she doesn't want a poncho ????


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

beanscene said:


> OP has already stated she doesn't want a poncho ????


----------



## Leam (Apr 16, 2017)

Have you considered a poncho? They don't have the points that hang down low.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


I have used this pattern twice and it turns out very nice, did not like the "Homespun" yarn however as it sheds, but it is soooooooo soft and nice to work with.............

http://www.lionbrand.com/knitting-pattern-comfort-shawl-1.html


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl
> 
> I love this style of shawl because it does stay on the shoulders, it doesn't have a long point to sit one and I find them cuddly. The pattern is not expensive, either.
> 
> ...


This is my favorite as well! I made one for my Mom and it's the only one she wears now.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> I really like this Winter Reader's Wrap on Ravelry. I love pockets too.


Could you please send the link for this. I have looked several times and I cannot find it. It is just what I am looking for. thanks.

I found it - it is a paid pattern and it is crocheted - sure looked knitted to me. But thanks for posting the picture, I love it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

judyr said:


> Could you please send the link for this. I have looked several times and I cannot find it. It is just what I am looking for. thanks.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/readers-wrap


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd go for a light long rectangular one.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have had some offices that have been really, really, cold with the a/c cranked up high.
> 
> I would like to make a neutral shawl that I could have with me to cover my arms when I am working in these cold offices.
> 
> ...


All of this discussion is good and helpful, but there is another underlying issue. Don't you all hate it when offices and many other places overuse the air conditioning unnecessarily and waste all that energy, to the detriment of our planet?? Don't you think maybe male administrators, in their long-sleeved dress shirts topped by heavy, shoulder-padded suit or sport jackets, could adapt their warm-weather policies better by dressing lighter instead of paying for Arctic-chill summer conditions? I can still remember the modest portable fans and seersucker suits of the 1940s.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I like a shrug. I have made my own pattern, but am in my second knitting to work out some of the bugs. If you would like to "test knit" the original, let me know. You can see it on my Ravelry page. PM me for more info. It would be about a USA size 12 as I made it up. I love mine and wear it frequently. The only issue I have is that it is made in a bulky weight alpaca blend and is a bit too warm most of the time. So, for the office I would suggest more wool or cotton than alpaca!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Have you thought instead of a shawl make a shoulderette


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

It may have been answered already, but I'd look for a poncho, or a pattern with some arm definition or it will constantly be falling off your shoulders, getting caught in your wheels when you move around, etc.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

The Faroese shawl is designed to stay put on the shoulders and comes down to about elbow length or below. I think there are a couple (or more) patterns on Ravelry and if not, google 'Faroese Shawls. They are more 'shaped' than the average shawl,as they are or were used as outer wear in the Faroe Islands where the climate is cold. I'm sure someone here will have a link.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

AuntieLoof said:


> All of this discussion is good and helpful, but there is another underlying issue. Don't you all hate it when offices and many other places overuse the air conditioning unnecessarily and waste all that energy, to the detriment of our planet?? Don't you think maybe male administrators, in their long-sleeved dress shirts topped by heavy, shoulder-padded suit or sport jackets, could adapt their warm-weather policies better by dressing lighter instead of paying for Arctic-chill summer conditions? I can still remember the modest portable fans and seersucker suits of the 1940s.


EXACTLY.. that is why some of the offices I work in are so cold. all the men have long sleeves, with suit coats. some even always wear an undershirt or have a vest as well.. My Hubby finally wore a short sleeve dress shirt to the last wedding we were at as the temp was over 80 degrees. the church was so cold, I went back to the car to get my sweater but the reception was outside. from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

alexdoc said:


> Wouldn't a sweater be the answer?


I have a few light weight sweaters but hated to layer up in the summer time. normally it's just my bare arms that are cold. the rest of me is fine. (well, sometimes my toes are cold if I have open toe sandals and the office is really, really, cold)

I figured a light weight shawl would be more portable and practical.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

alexdoc said:


> Wouldn't a sweater be the answer?


That's what I was thinking...a SWEATER! Kinda out there, I know, but 2 of us think it's the answer. ????????????


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Danielito said:


> I like teh easy pie wedge shawl, it is a short row pattern that looks especial nice with yarn that has long colorways. It is free on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-and-easy-pie-wedge-shawl


Thx Danielto for suggesting this pattern! I just discoverd short rows and love them.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I'll second the Faroese style shawls, especially if you want a shawl that won't slip off your shoulders and can be adjusted for length. These are shaped shawls.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

jeanne63 said:


> That's what I was thinking...a SWEATER! Kinda out there, I know, but 2 of us think it's the answer. ????????????


I have a few light weight sweaters but hated to layer up in the summer time. normally it's just my bare arms that are cold. the rest of me is fine. (well, sometimes my toes are cold if I have open toe sandals and the office is really, really, cold)

I figured a light weight shawl would be more portable and practical.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mlab said:


> I'd go for a light long rectangular one.


These work great as long as they are not too narrow. But they don't have the staying power of the Wheelchair Wrap type of shawl. For the ladies who are 'well endowed'...I think that one would suit your needs, too.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

This is fun to make, stays on well, and covers arms nicely:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carols-clever-little-shawl


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

Just came across one that seems easy called CLOUD ON HER SHOULDERS. It looks very much like what you are asking for and it's free. Not sure how to post links so including the page


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a couple like this. Keeps me warm and don't fall off.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> I have a few light weight sweaters but hated to layer up in the summer time. normally it's just my bare arms that are cold. the rest of me is fine. (well, sometimes my toes are cold if I have open toe sandals and the office is really, really, cold)
> 
> I figured a light weight shawl would be more portable and practical.


Maybe what you really need is just sleeves? Ravelry search for arm warmers


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Check Ravelry for the following Churchmouse patterns. Though these are for pay they will give you an idea of what will help: Shoulder Cozy, Smocked Lace Wrap & Shrug, Twice Reversible Ribbed Poncho. This is a start.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

I would urge you to consider a shawl with raglan shaping. Move those increasing lines away from centre back (eliminating the points), and have them form a raglan line.
Here is a paid pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/staying-put-wrap

There are 2 free ones that are very similar:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-stay-put-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/justdotchristina/raglan-shawl
The last one is no longer available - it had some problems and errors, but if you are willing to make it work, you can find it here:
https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://justdotchristina.mu.nu/?p=1568. I really recommend this pattern if you are not a beginner.

There is also a shawl where the increasing line goes down the top of the shoulder, rather than the raglan line. Sorry, can't find it at the moment.

I don't like this one as much for the point at the back, but I do like the front neckline:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reading-shawl-aka-the-stay-put-shawl

Lastly, how about this:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stay-put-wrap


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/readers-wrap


Thank you Jinx. I can't manage links all that well on my phone.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

theatermarye said:


> Just came across one that seems easy called CLOUD ON HER SHOULDERS. It looks very much like what you are asking for and it's free. ...


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cloud-on-her-shoulders

Wow!! Thanks so much for posting this. I really like the back shaping. I would like to try it with a little shaping at the front neckline, as this one is:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reading-shawl-aka-the-stay-put-shawl


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I saw a link for a poncho with arms I am not sure if this would be of any use but it's on sale for six dollars it was posted in todays newsletter I believe.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I recently made a Triple triangle shawl, being 3 triangles it stays on your shoulders better....it can be made as long as you like. I will see if I can post a link, it's called Triple triangle Heritage Cape


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

South Texas Linda said:


> Try the Mendocino shaped shawl (free pattern on Ravelry). It stays on Mom's shoulders even when she's navigating the house in her wheelchair. I've made many and everyone who receives one loves them because they do stay in place.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mendocino-shaped-shawl


What a lovely looking lady. Perfect super model for your gorgeous shawl!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

what about a short cape?


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

theatermarye said:


> Just came across one that seems easy called CLOUD ON HER SHOULDERS. It looks very much like what you are asking for and it's free. Not sure how to post links so including the page


Great find! I will add to my library for the nursing home residents.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

This has been such an informative discussion. Thanks from me, not the OP.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

what about a poncho


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

Poncho


----------



## JuneHABS (Jan 17, 2013)

There are some nice shrug patterns (some free, some paid) on the Lion-Brand site, too.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Maybe what you really need is just sleeves? Ravelry search for arm warmers


I didn't even know they had such a thing. might look funny in the summer time.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all your posts and links. this has been great. I have never knitted a shawl before and I had a hard time trying to figure out what the knitted shape looks like when wearing. some maybe more advanced than I can knit right now but that gives me goals for the future.


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

albie said:


> i have made 2 of these shawls for (at the time) a 90 yo and 87 yo aunts...picked their favorte colors in a baby/sport yarns and they liked....simple, easy and lightweight in these yarns....they are now 93 and 90 and still wear them because ANNIE (that's me at 73)made them...one is deaf walks with a walker(still K/Cs) and the other is partially blind(still sews) BUT love them to death....2 sisters left out of 6 and 1 brother.their favorite pastime is going out to eat(any place, any time, any where). from dogs/greasy burgers toooooApplebees/Ninety-nine and even the corner bar for nachos and a juice glass of beer. the BIG tough guys just love them AND take care of them...OOOOHHHH must do coupons from anyplace...McD's...Burger King...Pizza Palace...Uno's...ANY coupon for ANY place...AARP for Denny's...free build your own breakfast on birthday....MUST STOP RAMBLING ON this has nothing to do with shawlsTY<TY


A happy ramble...they sound like a hoot! I'd hang with them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lots of great links, thank you


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I like to wrap up when I am cold. I always seem to be right under the air conditioner vents too. I like ponchos or the type of wrap that literally wraps around you.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mlab said:


> I'd go for a light long rectangular one.


????????????


----------



## jade house (Jun 10, 2015)

On freezing work spaces:
I probably would get my butt fired for standing up in the middle of the day and loudly declaiming: I am freezing my butt off in here. And yes, men wear suits. Bless them. Only women get to strip down for summer LOL So USA offices are refrigerators. Europeans stnd in awe.
We have the other extreme here. Our summers are about three days of misery, a couple weeks of no coats, and carry an umbrella all the time. Very little AC and crummy ventilation. So it is humid and stuffy. I have to carry a fan all the time because theres neither enough oxygen nor fresh air in many places. UGH. Plus its been decades since people dressed well for work. So terribly sad. So glad I do not work in an office here.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

k1p1granny said:


> I have a couple like this. Keeps me warm and don't fall off.


Is that a ruana? They are versatile and easy to make.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Yesterday I posted about shawls with raglan shaping, and mentioned there was one where the increase line went down the top of the arm.
This is the shawl I meant:
https://sandiwiseheart.wordpress.com/2016/06/24/newly-edited-versions-comfort-shawl-and-summer-shawlette/


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, I Love shrugs and shawls, so I've totally enjoyed all the posts. Thanks for asking the question! Sometimes a sweater is just too much!


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

I like easy on and easy off when going from cold (air conditioning) to outside, so I love a shawl. A shawl is also easy to carry when going from cold (office) to warm/hot (outside) to cold (restaurant).

Terrific topic!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I have a couple like this. Keeps me warm and don't fall off.


Does anyone have a pattern for this one
I love the colors and shape

Thanks in advance
KatM


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Kay Jones ''duchess of devonshire shawl '' might be good


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

judymiss said:


> I like easy on and easy off when going from cold (air conditioning) to outside, so I love a shawl. A shawl is also easy to carry when going from cold (office) to warm/hot (outside) to cold (restaurant).
> 
> Terrific topic!


EXACTLY... I have a fairly large scarf that someone gave me that I leave in Hubby's car for when we go out as many, many restaurants are so cold or we sit outside on a patio and the breeze is just alittle too much. it's very colorful, and worn, and not the best option for an office setting. plus I really wanted to try and knit one myself.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

knitknotes said:


> Yesterday I posted about shawls with raglan shaping, and mentioned there was one where the increase line went down the top of the arm.
> This is the shawl I meant:
> https://sandiwiseheart.wordpress.com/2016/06/24/newly-edited-versions-comfort-shawl-and-summer-shawlette/


 --thx i wish i could take in all that -it looks very complicated to me


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Rectangular.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a closet full of shawls - many created for the purpose of dealing with the office AC. I am partial to triangle shawls, and have never had a problem with the tail, and in full disclosure- I use one of those funky gym ball chairs. That being said, there are a number of patterns I could suggest. 

If you crochet there is a pattern called "Wherlchair Wrap" that was designed to be safe for ladies who use wheelchairs and walkers. There is also a pattern called "Williston". I believe these patterns may emulate the "Wool Pedlers Shawl" (I have not knit WPS) and from there someone has created "The Yarn Crawl Shawl". If you truly want a cape- style shawl, there is, imho nothing better than the Urban Gypz Sari Silk Shawl. Although Stacey designed this for sari silk, I have knit it in other yarns as well as sari silk. 

If you are willing to try a triangle- I have made two big, warm shawls using 2 Caron Cakes, switching out the colors ever other row. The first one was knit using "Noisey Parrot" and another using "Foam and Waves" or "Mousse et something"- My French is failing me at the moment. I just started another one using Caitlin Ffrench's Teribly Simple, which is a crescent moon. If you are willing to mix up a lot of colors- I used 4 different Premier Sweet Rolls to make a shawl based on a log cabin, or pig in a pen quilt. That pattern was called Merriam. I believe all these patterns are availabile through Ravelry. Feel free to PM me for additional information. Katherine


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Copper wire'n-beads, where can we see the pattern for the The Yarn Crawl Shawl?


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Her Ravelry name is Sock Pirate and the shawl pattern is published on her blog Ovis Obscura.

Here's a link- if you can cast on, knit and kfb, you've pretty much got this made. I didn't do the ruffle, and I ended up using it as a gift. Maybe I should make one for me?

http://ovisobscura.wordpress.com/2010/01/23/yarn-crawl-shawl/


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I can count on one hand how many times I have been miserably cold. On the other hand the heat just eats me up and ruins who I am. Like the shawl patterns but probably wouldn't wear a shawl a dozen times in my lifetime. Love A/C. Working outside today, blowing leaves and debris off the roof, in 90 plus degrees and August humid. Have teased my family about moving into convenience stores' beer coolers.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

The best thing about shawls are that they layer- wear a light or sleeveless shirt and drape the shawl according to your needs (or menopausal moments - lol). For summertime I like to use cotton- Sugar & Cream or Peaches N Creme. Shawls also come in hand at church- like if you done want the Priest or Servers to be able to look down the front of a v-necked sun dress.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks copper wire-n-beads for the link to the yarn crawl shawl.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> The best thing about shawls are that they layer- wear a light or sleeveless shirt and drape the shawl according to your needs (or menopausal moments - lol). For summertime I like to use cotton- Sugar & Cream or Peaches N Creme. Shawls also come in hand at church.


Oooh... I have lots of cottons, that would probably work great for summer wear. Thank you.


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello...I am just catching up on OLD posts. There are two you might like to look at if you have not already finished your project. The first is called The Island Wrap by Bo Peep Knits. The second is one I have seen someplace....looks like a bell...pulls over the head like a wide-ish cowl but then flares all the way around down to elbow length. I can look it up if you message me.


----------

